# How to turn any application portable and run from a USB drive



## blackpearl (Mar 22, 2008)

We will use a software called *Thinstall*. Thinstall is an Application Virtualization Platform that enables complex software to be transformed into self-contained EXE files which can run instantly with zero installation from any data source. It creates a virtual operating system, a type of sandbox, around each “Thinstalled” application with it's own virtual registry and file system. Everything is good about Thinstall except it's price which is an outrageous $4,995. (What were they thinking when they priced that!). A fully functional 30 day trial version is available for download on request (even that can be a little difficult to obtain). 

Let us create a portable version of MS Office 2003

Thinstall requires you to have a clean PC, one that has been freshly installed with Windows. Also the application that you are converting into a portable one shouldn't be already installed in the machine. But don't worry, it works equally well with an old Windows system. I had MS Office 2003 on my system but I had it removed prior to this process and it worked with any problem. However, it might not work with all application. In that case, you can carry the following operations on a virtual PC.

1. Install Thinstall and run Setup Capture (the application's main executable). Click Start.

2. Select drive C and the drive where you plan to install the application (in this case, MS Office). If you want to install MS Office in drive C itself, then select only drive C.


*bp0.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R9F3cw8CA0I/AAAAAAAAA0I/uXmMvNhn3N8/s320/thinstall3.jpg


3. Click Pre-Install Scan and allow the program to complete scanning of the selected drives.


*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R9F3cA8CAzI/AAAAAAAAA0A/9y0PjXN6IXE/s320/thinstall2.jpg


4. After it finishes scanning, install MS Office on your PC like you normally would.

5. After you have finished installing Office, click Post-Install Scan and again wait till it completes.

6. You will be now asked to select the executables that you wish to make portable. Select all the boxes from the list and click continue.


*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R9F3dQ8CA1I/AAAAAAAAA0Q/WJIozfKCQx8/s320/thinstall5.jpg


7. Finally you will asked to specify a path where you wish to store the files.

8. Now open the directory where the files were saved and run build.bat.

Thinstall will now create the portable files required and save them inside a folder named bin inside the same directory. Inside bin you will find the self contained exe files of MS Office. Copy this directory into your USB drive. Now you can run MS Office directly from the thumb drive.


*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R9F4NA8CA2I/AAAAAAAAA0Y/chmwKpXfWqo/s400/thinstall_office.jpg


I even made a portable version of Photoshop CS2. Create as many portable applications you like!

*bp3.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R9F4Ng8CA3I/AAAAAAAAA0g/pqrEGKNVKck/s400/thinstall_photoshop.jpg


Source


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds nice. But won't try looking at its price


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 22, 2008)

This is same as Mojopac and Mojopac is Free too!


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 22, 2008)

No this is not same as MojoPac.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

looks nice, only if free alternative could come


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

Who is going to spend 5000$ when we have Portable Apps for free?.......


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2008)

^ Yeah, Right said mate.
That app is more suitable for enterprises apps developers.
Anyway thanks for the tute.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 22, 2008)

thanx man will try .....


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2008)

I use portableapps.com 




_


----------



## swapcool (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> I use portableapps.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use rapidshare.com


----------



## anand1 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's really too costly for it to be used.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

THnx blackpearl,will try for sure!Do u have any other such cool tuts?
i needed some of my SWs to be portable 
BTW torrent zindabad!


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 7, 2008)

anand1 said:


> It's really too costly for it to be used.



Yup. Too costly. But you can get it from you know where  and then convert any softwares you want into portable.




			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> THnx blackpearl,will try for sure!Do u have any other such cool tuts?



LOL. For that you have to visit my website on my signature


----------



## casanova (Apr 8, 2008)

Droolmaal softy


----------



## manistar (Jul 11, 2008)

hey i got license file.. i pasting it in your evaluation copy instlation folder can make it registered.. but what to do.. cant post the file here or link here.. they ll allow tutorials to hacking.. but not regarding piracy...
contradictory.. as per the terms and conditions of MS office you should not be modifying the content of MS office.. but we do it here..
but we cant post contents reagrding pirating...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ If you're that desperate to post pirated content go to some warez forum. 



> as per the terms and conditions of MS office you should not be modifying the content of MS office



We arent modifying MS office.... we're just packing them to be used somewhere else. This is the same as installing it in a virtual machine, or even just throwing the files into a RAR archive!


----------



## manistar (Aug 6, 2008)

ha ha... i never expected u ll be this ignorant.. installing in virtual pc or compressing using RAR is not same like this thininstal.. in VPC we cannot access softwares installed in VPC from host..  compressing in RAR is totally different stuff.. here in Thin'll we make appl look in to reg flat file instead of registry.. this ll vil'te accept button we click while installing the application..


----------



## Ecko (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL don't need so cheap portability


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 7, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> We arent modifying MS office.... we're just packing them to be used somewhere else. This is the same as installing it in a virtual machine, or even just throwing the files into a RAR archive!



Don't you know how bad MS is. They want to put every kind of restrictions on you. While installing IE8 beta, I accidently read the agreement/terms and conditions and it stated that user is not allowed to  install it on a portable media like pen drive. Is any modification made while doing so?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks buddy...
I was in search of something like that...


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 7, 2008)

With a price tag like that, it's only a matter of time before people start using it for "free".

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------

